# It's a beautiful day!



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My goodness the weather here has been AMAZING! the last two days. We've been walky dogging, playing fetch in the front yard, chilling outside...feels great! c:

Here's a video of us playing today...Feel free to criticize, comment, concerns (?) whatever! It's not the best angle but I had to position the phone in between the front door railing (don't ask how. LOL). We were just having fun. Not sure if I play tug or fetch correctly with Zeeva but she brings it back about 70% of the time perfectly and drops it when I ask her to 99% of the time. I worry about playing tug and her teeth. Is there a certain way you're supposed to train them to grip the tug when playing? Will her teeth get loose or break? :c

There's one part in the video that I'm sort of proud of. These kids skate by and one of the girls is really slow. Zeeva nor Smokey inquire or bark! Yesterday while walky dogging this couple was standing a little too close to Zeeva as we zipped by and she slowed down and growled at them :c (sadly)...

Anyway, enjoy! Happy weather everyone! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrZMdidQz5E


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get home to take my dogs out Robyn(GSD) has found a rather big rock that she is fascinated with and she goes outside to check on it all the time. In the morning I'm almost late for work so that she can play with her rock


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I can't wait to get home to take my dogs out Robyn(GSD) has found a rather big rock that she is fascinated with and she goes outside to check on it all the time. In the morning I'm almost late for work so that she can play with her rock


Aw lol it's time to bring out the camera! c:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Aw lol it's time to bring out the camera! c:


 
I got to remember the camera. Its so cute, she runs with it, pounces on it, then when I tell her to put it away, she goes and drops it in the corner where she found it.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Yes, it's been great.....finally. Weekend should be good, but some rain.

Spring is getting here....Yah!!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I got to remember the camera. Its so cute, she runs with it, pounces on it, then when I tell her to put it away, she goes and drops it in the corner where she found it.


Do you think she things it's a rodent of some sort? I've had Smokey pounce on statues of rabbits, little dogs etc. We pass by one on our walk almost every day and he's ALWAYS intrigued by it...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> Do you think she things it's a rodent of some sort? I've had Smokey pounce on statues of rabbits, little dogs etc. We pass by one on our walk almost every day and he's ALWAYS intrigued by it...


 
I don't think so. She runs with it, drops it on the driveway so it makes lots of noise...I think I'm going to get her a dumbell.


----------

